# Big Sur



## ejr11 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry cold weather friends not trying to rub it in, but last weekend Big Sur was outstanding. Sunny, mid-sixties, & high surf made for some amazing beach visits. Those in the Bay Area waiting for spring, WHAT are you waiting for? Unfortunately this weekend calls for rain. Reservations in Santa Cruz may be washed away.

Hang in there snowy people! Spring is right around the corner.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Excellent pictures! What you aren't adding tho is the water temperature.


----------



## ejr11 (Sep 9, 2009)

Water temp. = one

Didn't stop the lunatics from competing in the Mavericks surf contest up the coast on Sat.


----------

